# Post Rock / Post Metal



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

A few years back I started to research some of my old favorite bands and their members, one of them was an Industrial group named Godflesh. I ended up finding out where the singer Justin Broadrick wound up. He's been in a Post Rock band (mostly a solo project?) named Jesu. That really opened me up to a whole new genre of music that I didn't even know existed.

Anyway, in my journeys through this newly discovered genre, I've come to find some amazing bands. They draw influence from a lot of different genre's. I don't even realy know how to explain it, so here are some songs.





















I can go on and on. Those are just some of my favorites. Most of these bands don't skimp on production.

I hope to hear of others who are fans of this genre!


----------



## sirlemón (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been into post rock for several years, before the genre even had a name (I'm still not completely enthralled towards the name though) and a lot of people I've met are put off by it because there is no singing or it's not placed in front of the mix as pop recordings do. It doesn't matter though, the music sounds huge I think because of the lack of lyrics and induces imagery beyond anything lyrics can nudge at you with. Also the length of a lot of the music in the genre is another thing that I've heard people complain about in this attention deficit riddled world.

I will definitely check out Jesu and I've listened to the other songs that you posted on numerous occasions. Mogwai is definitely one of my favorite bands and if you haven't heard it, I would suggest "Travel is Dangerous" off their Mr. Beast album, amazing song reminiscent of My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

You should be able to listen to most of the Jesu stuff through youtube. Check out the history, Justin Broadrick actually branches off a bit, he's collaborated with a lot of artists and he has some side projects. All very different stuff, but Jesu is some of his more mainstream work. The first album Heart Ache is a lot like Godflesh, and then the albums start to get very interesting.

Most of his music has vocals but it's buried in the mix. Plenty of bass and absolutely crushing guitar.

I own the Mr. Beast album, love Mogwai.

Isis, Red Sparowes, Sigur Rios, Explosions in the Sky, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Russian Circles, The Ocean. So many good ones out there.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

Jesu is FABULOUS!! I've been a fan for years  It broadened my musical horizon and now almost every time it rains, Jesu goes into the CD player! Very good taste my friend, some people will go their whole life without experiencing Post Rock and I get sad just thinking about that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

ive got some jesu stuff as well, but i've not listened to it as much as i should.

I'll second these bands...

Isis, Sigur Rios, Explosions in the Sky, Russian Circles, The Ocean

and add....

mono, god is an astronaut, pelican, junius


----------



## sirlemón (Oct 23, 2013)

I was just about to mention Mono, you are referring to the Japanese instrumental band I assume and not the British group? 

Mono is my all time favorite group but I don't think they like to be classified as post rock, but neoclassical. I understand the differentiation but since their are so groups who sound like them, post rock seems to be the closest affiliation. 

Couple of my favorite tracks by them are in no particular order:

The flames beyond the cold mountain
Sabbath
Com(?)
Halcyon (Beautiful Days)
Ashes in snow




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

More on the post-metal side, good stuff


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this what they would classify Puscifer as?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

Puscifer is a little hard to categorize. It sounds more like industrial/electronic to me. Post Rock/Post Metal uses some electronics, depending on the band, but not as many samples as Puscifer.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the heavier post modern.

Check out Jakob, they are from New Zealand. Malachite and Oran Mor are two good songs to start with, but there is a bunch of their music on Youtube.

As somebody else already mentioned, Russian Circles kicks ass. They are out of Chicago. I had a chance to see them live and they put on a great show. There is a live version of one of there songs called "Death Rides a Horse" on Youtube which will give you a good idea of what they are about. I think some of their entire albums are up too.

I like Pelican somewhat, but I don't think they are the most skilled group.

Edit: Also check out Russian Circles live version of their song "Harper Lewis" from '07. It's just a fan recording, but still pretty awesome. Also "309" from Empros Live studio session on youtube (heavy, heavy post modern)


----------



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

Post metal / blackgaze, whatever genre, intimate and intense


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

russian circles is a good listen


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

brett said:


> ive got some jesu stuff as well, but i've not listened to it as much as i should.
> 
> I'll second these bands...
> 
> ...


i like your taste


----------

